# BD85 analog sound setup issues



## jeffrelth (Feb 23, 2011)

I am setting up a new Panasonic DMP-BD85k and using the 5.0 analog outputs to my Marantz AV9000 PrePro. I have tried everything but still have two issues. I cannot get the test sounds in the BD85 to play on the center channel or the surrounds....only plays on the fronts.

When I play a DVD, the center channel and the surrounds work on the previews, but quit when the main feature comes on. I have tried both Batman Begins and Quantum of Solace and the same thing happens in both DVD's.

I have turned off the audio from the HDMI. I have tried lots of settings and still not change in the DVD's or the test sounds.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jeffrelth said:


> I am setting up a new Panasonic DMP-BD85k and using the 5.0 analog outputs to my Marantz AV9000 PrePro. I have tried everything but still have two issues. I cannot get the test sounds in the BD85 to play on the center channel or the surrounds....only plays on the fronts.
> 
> When I play a DVD, the center channel and the surrounds work on the previews, but quit when the main feature comes on. I have tried both Batman Begins and Quantum of Solace and the same thing happens in both DVD's.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Welcome to HTS. Are all of the Analog Cables connected to the 5.1/7.1 Output? It sounds like you might have the Front Left and Right Connected to the 2 Channel Stereo Outputs.

You need to select 2 Channel(Downmix)+ 5.1/7.1 Analog Output to gain access to the Test Tones and Speaker Setup. Also, under the "Easy Setting", you can select 7.1 Channel Output. Also, make sure that your connections to the Marantz are correct, but I would guess it is just not selecting 7.1 Analog Output.

Also, on some DVD's and BD's it might not be in DD/DTS/True HD/DTS-HD until the Movie starts. In this case, the only output will be in Stereo. I have never owned a Panasonic BDP and have gleaned all of this from Downloading the Owners Manual so if I am missing something, perhaps a Panasonic BDP Owner will chime in.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jeffrelth (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, all five of my audio cables are connected to the 5.1 output area. I only have the five audio cables connected to the BD85. I do not have a subwoofer, but do have my large Piega speakers set to large for the fronts. No optical or coax cabe connected to anything.

Still no white noise to the center channel or surrounds when setting the speakers on the BD85. Only using Multi-channel audio on the BD85. Digital Output settings set to bitstream and BD-Secondary Audio set to OFF. HDMI audio set to OFF.

I am using regular DVD's. I don't own a BluRay disc yet.

When I was watching the beginning of Quantum of Solace, I pressed the fast forward button on the remote to get to some speech scenes and found that when that button was pressed one time only, I did get the correct output from the center channel! But when I pressed PLAY to slow down the video, I went back to getting very low sound, and not appropriate center channel sound, from the center channel. I do get sound during the video from the center channel, but it is like the front speakers and the voices are muted or in the background. Same thing happened when I tried this on Batman Begins. Press the fast forward one time and the center channel works fine. I guess this would be a faster way to watch movies and hear the voices!!!

I did try using just a coax cable and everything worked fine, but I would really prefer the five analog audio cables.

Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------

